# slow growing embryos on 1st cycle, any hope for future cycles?



## Artichoke (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello,
We went through our first ICSI cycle in June this year. I stimmed on 150iu of menopur for 9 days, had 6 eggs collected, of which 5 were mature and fertilised with ICSI. On day 1 after EC we had 5 embryos all looking good but on day 3 we were told that they were all slow developers at only 4 or 5 cells. They were all good grades in terms of no fragmentation etc just too slow. We had the 2 best looking ones (one 5 cell and one just turned 6cells) put back on day 3 and the remaining 3 were not  good enough to freeze so were discarded. The embryologist seemed quite realistic about our less than optimal chances of pregnancy with the embryos transferred and he was right as they did not stick. 
So we're wondering why were the embryos so slow? Has anyone had slow growing embryos on one cycle but then had normally developing embryos on the next cycle? And if so, what was different about the cycles and what reasons did the consultant and embryologist give? 

Thanks!


----------



## Artichoke (Jan 7, 2013)

Bump!


----------



## dededar (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi artichoke I would like to see if anyone had experience with this too as iv just had a similar experience. I had 6 at 4-5 cells on day 3 but I also had 6 at 6-8 cells and we had none develop to blast. Compacting morula was the best we got and I just had a chemical. I'm hoping you get some answers from the great ladies on here x


----------



## susie7600 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi Artichoke, on our first cycle we had a 4 cell and 6 cell transferred on day 3. Like you they were grade 1 but slow and it didn't work. Before our second cycle I started a major vitamin regime and was generally a lot healthier. We also switched from gonal f to menopur. This time our embryos were spot on 8 cells on day 3 and 2 made it to blast. It still didn't work but we have since discovered some immune issues, so hopefully our current cycle has a better chance of working x


----------



## Catf2008 (Apr 19, 2014)

I'll try not to make mine sound to scary

First cycle - my clinic really messed up my stims by not increasing them, I only collected 3 egg & all 3 fertilised but they were all slow growers and only 1 made it to day 5 which was a morula BFN 

Second cycle - they upped my stims, we collected 13 eggs, 8 were mature & only 3 fertilised, on day 3 we had 1 at 9 cells & 2 at 6 cells so they done the transfer then of the 9 cell which resulted in a BFP, the 2 continued to grow but a slow pace & were only at 9 cell and morula stage on day 5

Third cycle - changed stims, collected 4 eggs, 2 mature & only 1 fertilised, this was a perfect 4 cell on day 2 and was transferred, this resulted in my BFP just over a week ago.

Please don't worry about getting loads, you just need 1 good embryo that grows


----------

